

City-go-round: Open transit data for 89 cities - martian
http://www.citygoround.org/

======
fungi
Nice one.

If you put any Sydney timetable info up the nsw.gov.au will sue your ass...
because they can't afford to fix public transport but they got lawyers
crawling out of every orifice in their body.

------
dmlorenzetti
This site defines "data" rather narrowly, as "transit schedules."

That's nice for commuters in that particular city, but a more expansive
definition of data would include, e.g., how many trains came in on schedule,
how many passengers on the train, where they got on and off, and so on. These
in turn would allow a lot of interesting analyses-- comparing cities, studying
how road networks interact with trains, looking for regional and seasonal
variations, and so on.

~~~
alanthonyc
Baby steps...

